# What kind of turbo for 95 maxima?



## jasonaaronfox (Aug 29, 2008)

Looking for a reliable turbo kit for a my 95 maxima, engine is recently rebuilt and in nearly perfect shape internally.

Just seems that my options are limited for finding a turbo; hoping to learn on the experience of others instead of trying something myself and blowing my freshly rebuilt engine. 

Anyways, appreciate any links you could post, thank you all.


----------

